# Lt. 160 oil filter



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi. I was wondering if there was some kind of cross reference it to like a fram of pouralator oil filter if possible? Just wondering. Thanks 
David


----------



## davidgossett (Jul 12, 2015)

Sorry it's a lt 160 16 h. power krohler.


----------

